# Anyone using Quantum Boards LEDs?



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

I just assembled a 320 for uh, 'non aquatic related pursuits' and while testing it out put it on my 65 gal tall, planted aquarium.

Holy shit this is insanely bright. Went upstairs to check for mail, came down less than five minutes later and I'm watching the most intense pearling I've ever seen. Haven't fertilized today either.

Wow. Might have to build one of these for my tank.

Anyone else using QB's for planted or reef tanks?


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Watching this thread with interest.

If only I could grow plants faster than my fish could eat them. . .


----------

